# "HTML-Umlaute" in lesbaren String umwandeln



## Guest (3. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich hole mir aus einer Resourcebundle-Datei folgenden String "W&hrung"
wie kann ich diesen String jetzt ein "Währung" konvertieren? Ich möchte den String in einem PDF-Dokument ausgeben.

Es gibt dafür garantiert schon fertige Methoden, blöderweise finde ich nur nichts.

Gruß


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (3. Mai 2005)

und wie willst du darauf schließen, dass das "&" für ein "ä" steht und nicht für ein ö oder was auch immer ?
benutz doch wenigstens HTML-Umlaute (& &), dann kannstes einfach mit replace ersetzen


----------



## Bleiglanz (3. Mai 2005)

das ding ist doch kaputt?

denk an das native2ascii tool


----------



## Gast (3. Mai 2005)

Das Formu hat mir mein Tag zerhauen 
Es sieht ursprünglich so aus:

```
W&hrung
```

Die Strutstags können diese Strings aus den Resourcebundles auch korrekt an den Browser schicken, bzw der Browser kann diese ResourceStrings korrekt darstellen. Es muss also gehen


----------



## Gast (3. Mai 2005)

sorry das Forum lässt den OriginalString nicht zu, ich denke aber, dass klar ist, worum es geht.


----------



## Gast (3. Mai 2005)

@Bleiglanz wie soll ich das native2ascii -tool in meiner Webanwendung verwenden?


----------



## Gast (3. Mai 2005)

So habs gefunden, wusste doch dass die guten commons dafür geeignet sind.


```
neuerstring=StringEscapeUtils.unescapeHtml(htmlstring);
```

http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/lang/api/index.html


----------



## Bleiglanz (4. Mai 2005)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Bleiglanz wie soll ich das native2ascii -tool in meiner Webanwendung verwenden?


du sollst dein ressourcebundle VORHER damit ins ascii format bringen


----------



## Gast (4. Mai 2005)

sorry aber das ist murks, die Strings stehen in diesem Resourcebundle nicht zum spass so drin wie sie sind.

commons-lang ist dein freund


----------



## Bleiglanz (4. Mai 2005)

unglaublich

a) du schreibst Html-Entities in dein Ressource Bundle???

b) du bist nicht in der Lage, das hier deutlich zu sagen???

irgendwo ist hier murks, weil du ein Html Entity in dein Ressourcebundle reinschreibst und es dann mit dem commons.lang wieder entfernst?

wozu hast du dann zuerst &auml; reingeschrieben???


----------



## Gast (4. Mai 2005)

verschiedene Kodierungen auf verschiedenen Betriebssystemen (UTF8 etc.)


----------

